# linksys router/cox cable



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a Linksys etherfast wireless access point/Cable router with 4 port switch (BEFW11S4) that I can't seem to configure correctly. Once the router is set up I can't get on the internet. I have cox cable and I filled in my computer name as "desktop" but left the "domain" blank. Does anyone know if this is causing the problem, and whether I should be filling in some other info from Cox?
I've tried them and of course they will give me no information whatsoever.
Even though this is for wireless, I'm just trying to hook up an ethernet connection. I've been having trouble getting any network to work and thought this would be the best bet.
Thanks!!

chirpster


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Does your system access the internet when connected directly to the modem?


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You may have to, set the "Host Name" to the same name as your system, set the MAC address of the router to match your system, get the IP, subnet and DNS information from your system while it is connected directly to the modem, then transfer those settings to the router, you should then be able to access the web through your router.


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you, I will try that. However, where do I find the MAC address? I have XP home.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I think it's under programs, look for "command prompt" start that, then type in 

ipconfig /all

and press enter

it will be called "physical address"

The rest of the information will be there as well.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

in your router admin screen (http://192.168.2.1:88/ or similar, check the manual), there should be a way to clone your mac address - the router copies the mac address, then your ISP thinks it's a direct connection


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

On that router it's 192.168.1.1, and you have to enter it manually.


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Now the problem is that I can't apply the settings to the router without the web connection, and as soon as the router is hooked up, the connection is lost.
Do I need to enter the router's values into the network connection properties of the computer?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

No, you do not need the web connection to access the router or save the settings.

When you see the settings, write them down, connect the system to the router, type in all the steeings where they go and then save, you should be able to access the web then.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Do not put the setting in network properties on your system.


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

I did input the settings into the router screen, hit apply, it told me they were saved, but then went back to the setup page with the default router settings displayed.
I was reading the troubleshooting section of the manual which says the IP address has to be within the default range of 192. My computer is using one that starts with 68. I think that's typical with Cox internet.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You don't change the IP for the LAN, only for the WAN, under WAN IP check "specify and address", then fill in your info. The LAN IP should remain 192.168.1.1


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Just an off the wall thought, and to add to the other post's...

In the router settings, under the " Advanced " tab, and then the " Dynamic Routing " tab, is it set to " Router " or " Gateway " ??

It should be set to " Gateway " if the router isn't connected to another router...


----------



## sup3rman (Jun 26, 2002)

Chirp,
Something I think may have been over looked. In your computer network settings, clear everythign out, and set it to obtain an IP address automatically. it sounded like this was your problem and people just overlooked this thinking it was a router problem. You have a great router though, I have the same oen and love it.

Superman


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Supr,
I do have it set up to find the IP address automatically. When it didn't, that's when I tried all the other stuff.
The trouble is, I can't get the router settings changed without the internet connection. I can't even get to the advanced page to check those settings on the router. 
I know the router is okay, I've used it before. But setting up a network on these two XP computers has been an absolute nightmare....
chirpster


----------



## sup3rman (Jun 26, 2002)

I didn't have too many problems.

You don't need an actual outbound conenction to setup the router. Since it is connected to the computer it will see 192.168.1.1 as it's address and let you in. 192.168.*.* are always going to be internal addresses, so just open your browers and put it in asthe address. If you *CAN'T* connect then something is amiss somewhere.

World -> Modem -> Router -> PC's

Let me know if I can help.

Superman


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Something is definitely wrong somewhere. I get the error message just as if it were a regular web page. It's as if windows is somehow "blocking" it. I can get to the setup page for the router, but I can't save any changes, and I can't get to the other pages, like to clone the mac address, etc.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

What exactly do you see on the page you get to?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Is there an "Apply" button in the lower left corner?


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, there is an apply button. But instead of getting the "settings saved-continue" page, I get the "page not found" error. It keeps bringing up the windows box saying "no internet connection found".


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Have you tried resetting the router?


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, several times.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I would say you have a defective router then. I have that exact model sitting here and I have no such problems.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Have you called Linksys tech support about your inability to apply the settings?


----------



## chirpster (Jul 12, 2002)

No, but I will call them now. The router used to work so I just kept thinking I was doing something wrong....
Thank you for all your help and suggestions!

chirpster


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Here's a thought, what ports do you have the systems plugged into on the router?


----------

